# The Sky Is The Limit



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you had the option to add anything two things to a brand new Outback what would they be?

Here are the parameters. 
They wouldn't cost you anything.
If it went inside, it has to fit in a current or older model
It could not change the foot print of the model you have selected.

I would have the electrical system on wireless network with connectivity for computers, cell etc. So I could control everything associated from a touch pad. And an on board Generator, 8kw with UPS backup.

Think Big!! Let's hear what you got!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Uuumm---This is a tough one---let me think---how about a driver







and a housekeeper


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

How about the following:
- Under trailer spare tire carrier
- Solar panels for battery charging
- Dedicated storage for sewer hoses and connectors - compartment would preferably be directly adjacent to the drain line. 
- Television that can be operated on 12V
-Built in weather alert radio
- Built in back up camera

Ok so that is more than two&#8230;but they are simple and relatively easy additions that would IMHO really set an Outback above the rest.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

True boon dock:
Solar system to run everything. (guess the whole roof as a solar panel)
Water treatment system for black and grey water. (dump treated water anywhere.)
Drafting system to pull water (from stream and ponds)in and runs through a purification system.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is my wish list:

Winegard TRAV'LER Automatic Multi-Satellite TV Antenna for DirectvS
Spare Tire under the TT
Honda EU6500isa Ultra Quiet Generator
Ladder
Select Comfort Sleep Number Bed RV Edition Premier
42' LCD TV

More to follow, I am sure.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I want only one thing: an aluminum roof like an Airstream. No more messing around with Dicor every year and am confident it would last 30 years.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

A dedicated outside access point for all tank levers. Open a door, and all levers are there, including a small sink to wash up. No more crawling under the unit. (I believe this is being done now, just cant remember which unit)

A dedicated Generator that runs off propane (8000 watts inverter w/ eco mode) to be truely independant. (Ultra quiet with exhaust routed up and over the roof line).

Washer and dryer, built in vacuum with the collection tank in a storage compartment.

Small chest freezer (under dinette).

Kenworth KW 123 tractor to pull the beast.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Pull-out shelves in pantry. Drawers under dinette and in closet. Also outside access to area under sofa.

I don't need any more systems, just a few more organized easy to access storage options.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Can I add one more...LED lighting!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the new front Cap on the 2012 models so I can't pick that one.
I swapped the tub for a full one and can't imagine trying to use the old one so that is a must.
I just ordered a extend-a-shower rod so that would be on the list.
Stove venting to the outside is on the short list.
A bumper that can handle a bike rack/etc.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I would have to go with the built in ultra-quiet generator with the tri-fuel kit to run off the units propane or gas. Also, since I have the outdoor kitchen (312BH), a dual mode fridge (propane/110v)in the outdoor kitchen area like is inside instead of it only running on 110v.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Originally put this in the wrong thread:

#1) Fool proof tank readers
#2) Built in outdoor access ice maker.

The rest of set up/take down gives me something to do.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Slide Out Awning


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> A dedicated outside access point for all tank levers. Open a door, and all levers are there, including a small sink to wash up. No more crawling under the unit. (I believe this is being done now, just cant remember which unit)
> 
> A dedicated Generator that runs off propane (8000 watts inverter w/ eco mode) to be truely independant. (Ultra quiet with exhaust routed up and over the roof line).
> 
> ...


What is it with you and a new truck!? We're gonna have to talk to Stacy and get you something..ANYTHING!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Kenworth KW 123 tractor to pull the beast.


What is it with you and a new truck!? We're gonna have to talk to Stacy and get you something..ANYTHING!
[/quote]

I *know* what I want, I just have to be patient..........


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Ok how about fuel cell technology. That should solve some power issues. 
Run flat tires. Including two spares. You never loose both tires when you have two spares.
It was difficult to narrow it down. Must agree with Red Beard. He had great choices. If I had to choose two reasonable options, 12 vdc TV and solar.


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Most of my wish list is done already! But there are a few more things...

1. At least 500W of solar
2. 2000W PSW inverter
3. LT tires
4. sleep number bed
5. fantastic fans
6. larger grey and fresh water tanks


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

2011 210RS said:


> Ok how about fuel cell technology. That should solve some power issues.
> Run flat tires. Including two spares. You never loose both tires when you have two spares.
> It was difficult to narrow it down. Must agree with Red Beard. He had great choices. If I had to choose two reasonable options, 12 vdc TV and solar.


Oh yeah- Run flat tires...me likey


----------

